# Broken center brace need advice



## martym (Jun 23, 2010)

Hi everyone,
I acquired a 55g aquarium that has the center brace broken, Is there anything I can do to repair or replace it?

Thank you


----------



## Diztrbd1 (Apr 21, 2010)

I have seen a couple threads about repairing these before....might check through the DIY section or do a search on the site with the search feature in the upper right of any page


----------



## Grandwitch (Jan 30, 2013)

Yes, get 3/8" thick piece of glass that is the same size as the width of your tank and simply silicone it in place. Tank must be empty, area cleaned before silicone. Let dry for 48 hrs to make a firm seal. 24 Hrs is just a dry to touch seal. I left mine 72 hours before filling, and filled 1/2 way then slowly filled the rest over the day. That allows for stretch and is safer incase the silicone didn't seal. Your Local glass store may even do the repair for you for about $20 including glass. Good luck


----------



## ckmullin (Aug 4, 2013)

That center brace was it plastic or glass? 55 ain't huge so just duplicate what material was there to start out. Glass use silicone, plastic use Weldon #16.


----------



## chances14 (Aug 12, 2013)

you can get frames from this place

Over The Edge- Wholesale Aquarium Tank Frames, Aquarium Trim, Aquarium Rims, Aquarium Lighting, and Iron Stands


----------



## martym (Jun 23, 2010)

Thanks everyone!!!


----------

